# The error read Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 2.



## noname86 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello guys,

just a few days ago I installed Ubuntu to put off data from the hard disc of my sis which was in windows personal folder. So i have new partitions for my hard drive. This morning, I could not start Windows partition, but Ubuntu works fine. The error message at Windows comes at once "disc read error has occured" it comes every single time.

Now i am online with Ubuntu (surprised it works that fine and even the access to the internet was a thing of one minute). I can open the other partitions but not this of my windows drive. The message is:
_
Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 2_. Any ideas on how best to proceed with capturing the data? *

Best thanks in advance...
*


----------



## jrbuergel (Jan 17, 2004)

While booted into Ubuntu, open a terminal, then type in this; sudo fdisk -l , which will list your drives partitions if detected. You then can select that to copy and paste it here for better help. Also more information is needed about that computer, and version of Ubuntu, ( is it the newer release 9.10 ?) The mounts are in a file which is this; /etc/fstab , so you can open that file up in the gedit text editor, then copy and paste what is in there to this forum, which can help to solve this issue.


----------

